# duck season opener.



## fowledevolution (Nov 27, 2012)

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

As soon as the music starts, I always shut em down.


----------



## fowledevolution (Nov 27, 2012)

i cut the music for the good parts!
:beer:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Good video!


----------



## fowledevolution (Nov 27, 2012)

fieldgeneral said:


> Good video!


thanks!!!
i got a couple more comming but that was a great hunt!


----------

